# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Sirène, sauvetage des chiens du 24

## espiegle

J'ouvre ce topic pour ne pas surcharger celui de ce post:

http://rescue.forumactif.com/sos-appels ... 265197.htm

afin de vous donner des nouvelles de Sirène. Difficile de trouver la bonne rubrique, elle ne peut pas etre classée dans les adoptables pour le moment ni dans une rubrique pour l'appel aux dons, ca viendra peut etre mais pour le moment grace au don de l'ASCC nous avons un petit peu d'avance d'autant que les bénévoles de l'asso ne facturent ni l'alimentation ni le carburant...

Les dernières nouvelles: elle est extremement fatiguée et très craintive, si elle peut sa FA l'amènera chez le véto cet aprem(il faut pouvoir la mettre dans la voiture)

----------


## espiegle

Photos d'hier, grosse séance de caresses:

----------


## espiegle

Elle est sortie du kennel:



 :amour:

----------


## esiocnarf

courage à vous tous!!!    à la petite bouille

----------


## beryl

la pauvre , elle a l'air epuisée et un regard tellement triste, mais tout cela n'est qu'une question de temps bientôt elle retrouvera "son sourire"Beryl

----------

quelle est belle

----------


## annie16

PLEIN DE GROS   ET DE CALINS

----------


## poppo

Elle est vraiment très belle!! Son regard va changer très vite, elle comprendra vite qu'elle aura a manger a sa faim, des caresses, des voix douces....
Tenez nous au courant pour sa patte et pleins de papouilles à la miss ( progressivement    :Embarrassment: k:  )

Merci encore une fois à Malin, Tania, l'adap et sa Fa  ::

----------


## P'tite souris

Je met donc le post dans chiens. 

Il sera toujours temps pour lui ouvrir un nouveau post dans les adoption dès qu'elle sera adoptable.

----------


## HYOKO

C'est vrai, elle a l'air au bout du rouleau ! Mais comme elle ne mangeait pas à sa faim, c'est sûr qu'elle manque de force pauvre bébé ! 

Maintenant, elle est très jeune et comme elle va manger double ration (je fais confiance à sa gentille FA), elle va bientôt être au top 

En tous cas, la voilà maintenant sortie de l'enfer.

Super belle, Sirène. Tu portes bien ton nom

----------


## espiegle

[/quote]si elle peut sa FA l'amènera chez le véto cet aprem(il faut pouvoir la mettre dans la voiture)[/quote]

Elle a pas pu etre amenee chez le veto: trop stressee, impossible de l attraper sans risque d etre mordu...pourtant elle aurait besoin d etre vue par un veto assez rapidement, on va lui donner un traitement pour la shooter afin de l amener chez le veto.
Point positif de la journee " ce coktail " prescrit par ce veto pourra servir pour attraper les autres, MALIN val va te faire passer l ordonnance et le produit car on a besoin de tout le flacon pour Sirène.

----------


## tania

Si le traitement marche vous nous le dirai....

Pauvre louloute si elle savait que c'est pour son bien tout ca!!!!!

pleins de pensées positives à la FA, Val. et la belle Sirène

 :amour:

----------


## HYOKO

La pauvre, elle a dû s'en prendre pas mal de coups de ceinture pour avoir peur comme ça ! Va savoir comment elle a eu la patte cassée 
Comment lui expliquer que maintenant c'est que du bonheur ? Bon c'est vrai qu'il y a encore 2 jours elle était encore en enfer. Il faut lui laisser le temps de découvrir toutes ces bonnes choses qu'elle n'a jamais connu.

----------


## freestyle

C'est déjà une bonne chose pour la petite sirène d'être sorti de la-bas. 
Après concrètement, une fois que le véto aura vu sa patte et qu'elle sera soignée a-t-elle des risques de retourner à Sarlat? 

On peut chercher des adoptant ou autre Fa pour elle?

----------


## espiegle

non elle reste en fa chez nous le temps qu on trouve un adoptant, mais elle n est pas adoptable pour le moment   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Comment va Sirène,

----------


## MALIN

Sirène va très bien....sa FA l'entoure d'amour...elle progresse lentement...   ::

----------


## poppo

::   ::

----------


## HYOKO

::   ::   ::   :bisous2:

----------


## maruska

le regard n'est plus indifférent comme au début!

----------


## Faith13

Bravo pour toute cette patience !!!    ::   ::  
elle est vraiment trop mimi !!   :amour3:

----------


## Celyhne

rien que son regard à changer...   :amour4: 
mille   :merci:  encore et caresses à la puce    ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN



----------


## momo

Des nouvelles de la petite SIRENE SVP?
 :merci:

----------


## dadache

Et maintenant la petite Sirenne elle va comment?et quand est il des soins que l'on a pu ou pas apporter a sa patte?il est vrais que pour elle c'est surement plus difficile que pour les autres deja soit adoptés soit en Fa entre la douleur ,le fait qu'elle soit plus que soumise ect....
elle a l'air petite de taille en tout les cas elle est ravissante   ::

----------


## HYOKO

Je viens d'envoyer un MP à espiegle. Peut-être pourra t'elle nous donner des nouvelles récentes de la belle Sirène  :hein2:

----------


## dadache

Espiegle ça se passe comment pour sirenne maintenant ?tu peus nous donnez des nouvelles s'te plait?  :merci:

----------


## HYOKO

> Je viens d'envoyer un MP à espiegle. Peut-être pourra t'elle nous donner des nouvelles récentes de la belle Sirène  :hein2:


Pas de réponse à mon MP  ::

----------


## MALIN

*Sirène va très bien..il faut que je demande une photo à Valérie....Elle joue avec les copains, gourmande+++++++++++++++++++++++++++, elle réclame les câlins....elle fait la fofolle...Elle dort sur le lit   k:  Par contre, impossible de lui mettre la laisse...*

----------


## Celyhne

elle progresse la puce, à son rythme mais surement....   :amour4:

----------


## maruska

Sa patte est-elle opérée?

----------


## HYOKO

:merci:  Raymonde de ces bonnes nouvelles de la pépette  :bisous2:

----------


## dadache

bonjour ,apres avoir lu les dernieres nouvelles de Chance je viens en prendre de sirene,comment va t'elle?as t'elle pu voir un veterinaire pour sa patte ou ce n'est pas encore possible?espiegle tu peus nous dire un peu son evolution sil te plait?meme si elle est plus dificile que celle de Chance ,on aimerais bien savoir comment va la petite louloute!!merci

----------


## MALIN

*Je viens d'avoir Valérie au téléphone...La petite Sirène va très bien, surnommée "petite chérie"...Elle a un nouveau copain qui s'appelle Billy, souvenez-vous de petit Billy*http://rescue.forumactif.com/t160752-billy-4-ans-x-epagneul-brule-64?highlight=billy*....(sa maîtresse a été hospitalisée, donc Valérie a pris en charge petit Billy)**Sirène adore son Billy, elle fait tout comme lui...    La miss est de plus en plus câline  k:  Promis bientôt une photo...  *

----------


## MARATHONMAN



----------


## dadache

> *Je viens d'avoir Valérie au téléphone...La petite Sirène va très bien, surnommée "petite chérie"...Elle a un nouveau copain qui s'appelle Billy, souvenez-vous de petit Billy*http://rescue.forumactif.com/t160752-billy-4-ans-x-epagneul-brule-64?highlight=billy*....(sa maîtresse a été hospitalisée, donc Valérie a pris en charge petit Billy)**Sirène adore son Billy, elle fait tout comme lui...    La miss est de plus en plus câline  k:  Promis bientôt une photo...  *



j'espere que ça n'est pas trop important cette hospitalisation?en tout les cas tout mes souhaits de prompts retablissement!!
merci pour les nouvelles de cette jolie sirenne

----------


## MALIN

Comme promis voici les photos de la petite Sirène et de son copain Billy   ::  



Encore Merci Valérie pour ce grand bonheur que tu apportes à Sirène...   :Embarrassment: k:   ::

----------


## MALIN

Comme promis voici les photos de la petite Sirène et de son copain Billy   ::  



Encore Merci Valérie pour ce grand bonheur que tu apportes à Sirène...   :Embarrassment: k:   ::

----------


## Celyhne

oh mais j'ai l'impression que la petite Sirène s'est un peu arrondie !!!    ::  
elle est belle avec son copain   :amour4:

----------


## maruska

Valérie pour cette toutoune!  que serait-elle devenue sans ta patience et ton amour! Billy lui ressemble sur la photo!
Cette photo me fait penser à 2 chiens du siècle dernier, en conversation dans un "boudoir"! Billy contant une histoire à "sa belle"!

----------


## Chinooka

C'est vrai qu'ils sont tout à fait assortis    ::

----------


## poppo

> C'est vrai qu'ils sont tout à fait assortis


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:  quel jolie couple!  :amour4:

----------


## HYOKO

:bisous2:  :bisous2:  :bisous2:  Merci pour ces magnifiques photos, un vrai bonheur de voir Sirène aussi heureuse.

----------


## esiocnarf

moi,    ::   j'avais pensé à un frère et une soeur... mais compter fleurette est tellement plus mimi.....   :amour4:

----------


## HYOKO

Je squatte le post de Sirène, pour demander à MALIN de donner les coordonnées de sa toute petite association ASCC, pour que l'on soit nombreux ici à adhérer.
MALIN se démène avec très peu de moyens depuis le début de ce sauvetage de Sarlat et fait face à de nombreuses dépenses sans jamais rien demander.
Il faut l'aider en adhérant à son association, en lui envoyant des serviettes de toilette, des couvertures, des croquettes, etc...pour ses petits protégés.

MALIN, tu peux me donner les coordonnées de ton association et me dire combien coûte la cotisation ?

----------


## Celyhne

des nouvelles de la puce ?

----------


## HYOKO

Depuis le nouveau site de Rescue, on n'est plus très nombreux à suivre les posts de ce sauvetage  ::

----------


## poppo

Je pense qu'on a tous du mal a "comprendre" le nouveau Rescue: plus de smileys, je n'arrive plus a mettre un avatar car image trop grande et je ne sais la réduire   ::  , je n'arrive pas a mettre une bannière.......et je ne vous parler même pas pour les diffusions :twisted: ............j'avoue que je suis un peu découragé.... :shock:

----------


## HYOKO

Moi aussi je suis très découragée car c'est très compliqué de se reconnecter et de reprendre les posts. Il n'y a plus aucune alerte car il faut reprendre tous les posts qu'on suivait et de nouveau demander les alertes.
Il n'y a presque plus de smileys.
Moi non plus je ne peux plus remettre de photos d'avatar car la dimension ne va plus (?)
Pour les bannières, il faut retrouver tes messages et dedans retrouver le code url, puis les mettre comme dans l'ancien site Rescue.

----------


## Celyhne

les gens vont revenir peu à peu, il faut juste retrouver ses marques... :?

----------


## HYOKO

Je croise tout ce que je peux, surtout pour le petit Timmy :
viewtopic.php?f=69&t=320499&p=7313166&e=7313166

----------


## freestyle

C'est le temps que tout le monde reprenne ces marques. Cs'est l'affaire d'un mois. Mais après ça sera comme neuf. 

mais oui je l'entend déjà, un mois de plus pour petit Timmy  :Frown:  ça fait long !

----------


## candynet

Contente d'avoir retrouvé le post de Sirène et les jolies photos d'elle et de Billy que je n'avais pas vues.
Merci pour le bonheur et le foyer donnés à Sirène.
Et je crois que les fidèles du sauvetage de Sarlat vont revenir sur les posts, mais c'est vrai que cette migration de forum nous a toutes surprises.
On n'oublie pas Solo, Timmy, Mystère et Manathan.

----------


## HYOKO

Voici les coordonnées de l'association de MALIN, pour aider ces pauvres loulous :

Association ASCC
Quartier Archus
40200 MIMIZAN

Mme R . Lacourty
Adhésion annuelle 25 euro

Merci de mettre votre speudo Rescue  

Merci beaucoup!!

----------


## MALIN

*La puce va très bien...Elle est dorlotée et aimée... Une belle photo d'une beauté nommée Sirène  *

----------


## HYOKO

Magnifique bébé !  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Celyhne

quel bonheur de revoir la puce, on dirait qu'elle sourit !!!   ::  
merci   ::

----------


## flossie

la puce est superbement belle

----------


## momo

Trop belle  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MALIN

*Valérie m'a donné des nouvelles de la puce ce matin...Sirène a un nouveau petite copain de 6 mois (récupéré en fourrière par valérie), Sirène joue++++++++++, elle ne quitte pas le petit chiot, ils dorment ensemble et ils n'arrêtent pas !!!!!!!*

----------


## Celyhne

> *Valérie m'a donné des nouvelles de la puce ce matin...Sirène a un nouveau petite copain de 6 mois (récupéré en fourrière par valérie), Sirène joue++++++++++, elle ne quitte pas le petit chiot, ils dorment ensemble et ils n'arrêtent pas !!!!!!!*


C'est vraiment super pour cette puce !!!  :: 
Elle goute peu à peu pleinement au bonheur  :: 
Un grand merci à Valérie  :: 
Des photos !!!

----------


## candynet

Des nouvelles de Sirène ?
Comment va-t-elle ?

----------


## HYOKO

:: Déjà un an que nous sommes sans nouvelles ....

----------


## MALIN

Oh ! j'ai des nouvelles....Petite sirène va bien, toujours enrobée !!!! c'est un amour...Je vais demander une photo à Valérie...BISES

----------

